# Other Languages > jQuery >  JQuery Error

## Shaggy Hiker

DDay didn't think I posted enough over here, so I figured I'd toss out an interesting one. I'm getting this error:

Uncaught TypeError: ((jQuery.event.special[handleObj.origType] || (intermediate value)).handle || handleObj.handler).apply is not a function

The place that this happens is when this line is executed:


```
$('#tblWidths').on('change', 'td', function (event) {
```

which is when I type a character into an input box. The code in the method doesn't matter, as this happens whether it is commented out or not, and if I put a breakpoint on the single line in the function, the error happens before the breakpoint is hit.

Interestingly, this error has no noticeable impact on the performance of the code. However, upon doing a bit of research into this message, it looks like the actual problem is likely to be somewhere else, and it only manifests on the line indicated. Some suggestions I saw had to do with other handlers for the same event, but there aren't any others for that element in the code. There's a handler for the click event, but the error happens even if I comment that one out completely, so that's not it.

Since the code is working as I want it to, I'd be tempted to ignore this error. That seems like a really bad idea, though, especially if it is being caused by something else in the code, because it may be that I'm just looking in the wrong place for bad behavior.

So, what I'm looking for is suggestions as to where to look for the problem, or how to approach the issue?

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

Well, after a bit of exploration, I found something that I recognized, and it had nothing to do with the element in the posted line. That got me thinking that I didn't actually know whether the line in question was the only thing that triggered this error. Sure enough, interacting with any other input on the doc triggered the same error.

So, now I know that the error is coming from a 3rd party control that I really don't want to get rid of. I don't remember seeing the error before, so it is likely due to a change that I made. Unfortunately, I made that change well over a month ago, and I'm not sure what I changed. It gives me something to go on, though.

----------

